# صلاة للبابا كيرلس علشان الامتحانات



## ponponayah (4 مايو 2009)




----------



## totty (4 مايو 2009)

*أمــــــــــــــــــين

ربنا يكون معانا كلناااااااااا فى مذاكرتنا وامتحاناتنا
بشفاعه حبيبه البابا كيرلس

ميرسى يا قمر*​


----------



## ponponayah (4 مايو 2009)

totty قال:


> *أمــــــــــــــــــين
> 
> ربنا يكون معانا كلناااااااااا فى مذاكرتنا وامتحاناتنا
> بشفاعه حبيبه البابا كيرلس
> ...




امين 
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يكون معاكى


----------



## اني بل (5 مايو 2009)

ميرسي على الصلاة الحلوة ...وربنا ينجح كل الممتحنين.....آمين


----------



## ponponayah (5 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ميرسي على الصلاة الحلوة ...وربنا ينجح كل الممتحنين.....آمين




امين 
ميرسى جداااا على مرروك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

اميــن

صلاه روووووووووعة يا بونبونايه

شكرااااااااا على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 مايو 2009)

*أمييييييييييييييييييييييين
ميرسى ليكى على الصلاة
وربنا يقف مع اولاده جميعا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## ponponayah (5 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




امين
بركة صلاتة تكون معاك 
ميرسى جدااااااا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (5 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميــن
> 
> صلاه روووووووووعة يا بونبونايه
> 
> ...




امين 
بركة صلاتة تكون معاك
ميرسى جداااااااااااا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (5 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *أمييييييييييييييييييييييين
> ميرسى ليكى على الصلاة
> وربنا يقف مع اولاده جميعا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*




امين
بركة صلاتة تكون معاكى 
ميرسى جداااااااا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------

